# 3 PC`s per LAN verbinden ohne Hub



## hempels_sofa (9. Dezember 2008)

ich will ne mini lan machen und will mir nicht extra ein hub für die paar tage kaufen. gibt es ne möglichkeit auch ohne hub ????


Danke schon mal


----------



## ForgottenRealm (9. Dezember 2008)

Hi 


Ist im Prinzip kein Problem, sofern einer der drei PCs über 2 Netzwerkkarten verfügt.

Teile jedem PC eine eigene IP Adresse zu (192.168.0.1 bis 3) und dem PC mit den zwei Netzwerkkarten eine weitere IP (x.4 z.b.).

Damit sollte es problemlos laufen.

Allerdings stellt sich die Frage, was billiger ist. Eine zweite Netzwerkkarte (ca 10€) oder ein 5-Port Hub (100 MBIT reichen, die gibts auch für 10€), was dir die Arbeit mit der zweiten Netzwerkkarte ersparen würde.


----------



## klefreak (9. Dezember 2008)

viele Internet Router haben auch einen HUB oder Switch eingebaut !!

mfg Klemens


----------



## hempels_sofa (9. Dezember 2008)

@ForgottenRealm

danke. ich hab noch ne netzkarte

@klefreak

mein router ist leider in einem anderen raum so dass ich die anderen rechner nicht verbinden kann.
war mein erster gedanke mit dem router


----------



## Shibi (9. Dezember 2008)

Und wenn du den Router einfach in den anderen Raum bringst?


----------



## hempels_sofa (9. Dezember 2008)

da müsste ich den router wieder von der wand hacken


----------



## aXwin (9. Dezember 2008)

Hmm hört sich vielleicht Blöd an aber ich denk mal du hast nen WLAN router oder? Wir haben letztens über WLAN zu 5 man gezoggt. Klappte 1A nur leechen war natürlich nicht der Brüller...


----------



## uuodan (10. Dezember 2008)

Hm. Bei der Lösung hast du 2 Netze. Da wäre die Sache mit dem Router / Switch sinnvoller. Man kann sich doch in so eine Anschaffung reinteilen... Jedenfalls macht man das in meinem Freundeskreis so. Dann hat jeder was davon.


----------



## taks (10. Dezember 2008)

oder er kann einfach die entsprechenden routen im pc mit den zwei NIC eingeben


----------



## riedochs (10. Dezember 2008)

Das funktioniert aber auch nicht immer zuverlässig.


----------



## Mosed (10. Dezember 2008)

hempels_sofa schrieb:


> da müsste ich den router wieder von der wand hacken



^^ ihr habt den Router fest mit der Wand verbunden?

Normalerweise hängt man den doch einfach an Schrauben an die Wand!?


Netzwerk über Firewire gibt es auch.


----------



## riedochs (10. Dezember 2008)

Für 10Euro würde ich einfach einen Switch kaufen: Level One FSW-0508TX, 5-Port Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## uuodan (10. Dezember 2008)

Ihr könnt auch einfach Mensch Ärgere Dich Nicht spielen.


----------



## Friday (10. Dezember 2008)

Wer wird denn hier einfach so spammen?


----------



## hempels_sofa (11. Dezember 2008)

na klar sind das nur 2 schrauben. mensch ärger dich nicht hat zwar ne geile 3d engine aber rockt nicht so doll

und wie müsste ich die sache hosten? kann ein anderer ein spiel hosten oder müsste ich das immer tun??


----------



## Sash (11. Dezember 2008)

gott leg einfach ein loses kabel durch den flur. bzw 2 oder 3. passt doch.


----------



## hempels_sofa (11. Dezember 2008)

werd doch nicht pampig. ich will doch nur planen mehr nicht. Entschuldigung herr von und zu


----------



## Sash (11. Dezember 2008)

sorry sollte nicht pampig rüberkommen. nur da es nix festes zu installieren gibt da es wohl nur für wenige tage ist, sollte es doch egal sein wenn ein paar kabel irgendwo rumliegen oder? ich weiß noch damals, da hatten wir in einer villa eines freundes (ok von dem die eltern natürlich) eine lan gehabt, glaub 6-8 rechner auf 2 etagen, ein we lang und die kabel liefen kreuz und quer. damals hatten wir dafür keine router, war noch über das alte kabelsystem was aussieht wie ein atennenanschluss mit endwiederstand usw. hatte auch keinen gestört das kabelwirrwarr. wenn es etwas längeres werden sollte oder etwas was jedes we wiederholt wird würde ich auf was festinstalliertes zurückgreifen, sprich mit durchbrüchen durch die wand, überall dosen usw.


----------



## riedochs (11. Dezember 2008)

hempels_sofa schrieb:


> na klar sind das nur 2 schrauben. mensch ärger dich nicht hat zwar ne geile 3d engine aber rockt nicht so doll
> 
> und wie müsste ich die sache hosten? kann ein anderer ein spiel hosten oder müsste ich das immer tun??



Nicht unbedingt, aber du dein Rechner muss auch die Routingfunktion uebernehmen.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (11. Dezember 2008)

Router geht wircklich am einfachsten. Entweder kaufen für die Zukunft oder den alten Abbauen und mit im anderen Zimmer benutzen.


----------

